# North Florida Gathering Dinner Thursday night. 4/4/13



## bmudd14474 (Apr 5, 2013)

I had the pleasure of preparing the meal for the evening. 

I did 11lbs of tri tip, 4 racks of St.Louis, 3 racks of spares, beans, and Mac N Cheese,

Here are the pictures of  it all. 



Smoker getting going.
View media item 212965View media item 212956Ribs prepped
View media item 212957



Dinner
View media item 212958View media item 212959View media item 212960View media item 212962View media item 212964
Everyone had a great night. Today should produce more goodness.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 5, 2013)

Sweet!!! Keep the Qview coming.  :thumb1:


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 5, 2013)

and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Watching!

Kat


----------



## rubbin butts (Apr 5, 2013)

*Darn, missed it again this year.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 5, 2013)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Darn, missed it again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lake City isn't that far you can still come tonight or tomorrow


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 5, 2013)

Everything looks fantastic!

Wish my vacation was this week or that the gathering was the week of 06/15!!!!  

Bill


----------



## rubbin butts (Apr 5, 2013)

Pineywoods said:


> Lake City isn't that far you can still come tonight or tomorrow


*Leaving on an extended RV trip on Wednesday and too much to do before then.*

*Really wish I could come, but we will eventually make it there.*

*Ya'll have fun this weekend.*


----------



## eman (Apr 5, 2013)

Got 4 lbs  crawfish tails. Will do a crawfish etoufee in honor of the gathering ( that i missed) tomorrow Sob


----------



## dward51 (Apr 5, 2013)

I really wanted to get down there this year, but I'm in the process of final testing for a new State job this week to supplement my retirement (still got kids in college and a fixed income ain't cutting it even with a 35 year retirement).

Looks like it's going to be another year to remember.   Somebody eat something for me will 'ya.....


----------



## orlandosmoking (Apr 17, 2013)

I gotta start coming to this gathering earlier!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 17, 2013)

I made it a point to get there Thursday for Brian's Thursday night dinner...  I missed it last year but did get a few left overs Friday when I arrived....  so I made sure to be there Thursday this year... 

Brian, "EXCELLENT" dinner my friend...  (he's thinking about selling his rub.. if so..  be sure to get ya some)

 wonder why I didn't see this thread sooner...


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this one either.....guess I was to busy partying when it was posted!!!!

Awesome dinner Brian!!! Thank You!!!!

Not much tri tip here on the east coast so it was a real treat!!!!!!

Can't wait til next year!!!!


----------

